# Will oil prices rise sharply?



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Bahrain Severs Ties with Iran, Oil Prices Rise Over Tensions


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sharply? Maybe it will close a fifty cents or a dollar up, today, but I don't think it'll go farther until their is clear signs of something more than embassy closures.

If nothing else happens, it'll lose that gain by tomorrow.

Then again, what do I know? I haven't even had any caffeine, yet.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I saw on the news , that gas may go back to $2.50 a gal. this summer .


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

They lowered the price of oil to $30 a barrel so the U.S. would stop all the fracking in the Dakotas. So the middle east is forced to keep the oil below a certain amount or we start fracking again. So will it go up a bit sure but it won't go to far up.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

For some reason the US started to export our oil overseas. Still no Keystone pipeline. Sand fracking mines in my area are closing up and letting people go. Dakota's boom towns are now ghost towns. Iran shooting missiles near our carriers in the straights of Hormuz. Now iran and Saudis are at the brink of war. Nothing to worry about as far as I can see. I hope gas is only $2.50 a gallon in a couple months.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I don't think Iran and Saudi Arabia are as close to war as some are suggesting.
Iran knew who was going to be executed before the executions. Nobody understands the two sects as well as the two sects. They know what to expect fro each other.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Oh it will most problably rise sharply at one point in time, that is obvious. That is a senario any prepper should plan for, soceity is still functioning, but gasprices are gigantic.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Swedishsocialist, what is gas per liter in Sweden?


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> Swedishsocialist, what is gas per liter in Sweden?


per liter in my part of sweden it is 12.68 kronor, that is 1,5 USD per liter.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Swedishsocialist said:


> per liter in my part of sweden it is 12.68 kronor, that is 1,5 USD per liter.


Or about 6 USD per gallon.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> Or about 6 USD per gallon.


yes, something like that. Prices here has dropped a lot the last year, but they will rise again, it might be cheap for now but it will not last. 
I might add that there is some planning from our gov on how reduce our dependence on oil, the goal is zero imports, and that mean zero consumption because we have no oil of our own. One of the methods some of our political parites is putting foward is to constantly raise the taxen on fuel, forcing everyone to find options.


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

Swedishsocialist said:


> yes, something like that. Prices here has dropped a lot the last year, but they will rise again, it might be cheap for now but it will not last.
> I might add that there is some planning from our gov on how reduce our dependence on oil, the goal is zero imports, and that mean zero consumption because we have no oil of our own. One of the methods some of our political parites is putting foward is to constantly raise the taxen on fuel, forcing everyone to find options.


I would start to burn used tires to heat my home. You know, to help reduce oil imports.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

cdell said:


> I would start to burn used tires to heat my home. You know, to help reduce oil imports.


we dont use oil at all for heating homes. we use oil as fuel and for plastics, nothing else.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Chipper said:


> For some reason the US started to export our oil overseas.


there was no more storage capacity, output was higher than use.



> Now iran and Saudis are at the brink of war.


Not really they are engaged in proxy wars, little if any chance S.A. and Iran will be in hot war within the next 6 months. This quickly turn into a global war due to Europes need of ME oil. I am not sure if Russia would be Koshure with sitting back and letting Iran fall as that would have implications in the middle east or Russia, which would be a major step in isolating Russia.

I don't think Saudia Arabia is willing to take the damage required for that. I find it hard to see.


----------

